# Valve Clearance for ED33 3.3 Lit



## Mecanico_06 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi, I'm doing an overhaul for a Nissan engine. I need to know if anyone knows the correct valve clearance for the *ED33 3.3 Lit*, or if you know where I can download a used nissan catalogue or a website where I could find the information. 

The valve clearance is currently at 0.14 inches but I'm still having problems with the engine. I've been told that if I make the valve clearance any bigger it could help but I don't want to over-do it so I'd really appreciate knowing the correct clearance measurement. 

Thanks


----------

